# Stomach pain after egg collection - not period pains



## Banns

I had my egg collection on Tuesday and from Wednesday to today I've had really bad pains in my stomach, under my boobs/rib cage. It feels like trapped wind. I am at risk of OHSS but show none of the signs of that. I called the hospital this morning and they said as I'm not having the eggs put back, I could take a stronger pain killer but if that didn't help, to call back this afternoon which I have done twice but no one has called me back!
Did anyone else experience this? It's just so uncomfortable. My torso is swollen but its just this stomach pain that's killing me - is this normal


----------



## Artypants

HI there

Stomach pain is normal after egg collection and depending on how many eggs you had taken out and how large the ovaries were can depend on how much discomfort you are in. Are you sure you are not at risk from OHSS? If you have even the slightest chance then I would call the emargency number on your aftercare sheet or see your GP at the very least. I had stomach cramps and terrible swelling for a few days after EC so it is normal. Fingers crossed you will settle down in a few days good luck!


----------



## Banns

I am at risk as I have PCOS and had 17 eggs retrieved but am not showing any of the signs, I am drinking a lot of water, passing urine normally and it's not concentrated. I've not been sick or had the runs or put on a lot of weight in the last few days so I don't think it can be that. I'm guessing its just swelling that's putting pressure on my insides and making me uncomfortable X


----------



## Florence5

Hi Banns, I'd second what Artypants says, it can feel hugely uncomfortable and the bloating can feel really debilitating - are you out of breath at all or feeling an increase in your heart rate? 17 eggs is a lot so your ovaries have been through the mill. You might also feel very constipated, lose all sense of whether or not you're hungry too.

If you find it difficult to breathe, then call your emergency number, otherwise I would say your symptoms sound normal (am no doctor!). Trust your instincts.

Having had a five day transfer between EC and ET I was constantly bloated throughout.  I did find cutting out caffeine and drinking green tea soothing, so try and get comfy, drink plenty of water, and take your pain meds regularly.  Hope everything eases up soon   xxx


----------



## smudge52

hi, i am on my 3rd cycle of ivf and have really suffered with painful tummy, i will say that on my first cycle i had mild/moderate ohss but this normally doesnt kick in until day 3/4 after collection i would say it is probably just feeling battered from collection but if you are worried, then contact your clinic to put your mind at rest.  with the ohss it hurts like mad when you do go to the toilet, i hope this helps xx


----------



## weetoot

Hi
I had EC on Wednesday - 20 collected - and was told at collection time that I would not be having transfer this time due to being at risk of OHSS.  I have been called by the clinic every day to check on symptoms and being really swollen and in a lot of pain has certainly been one of mine.  The pain also started to rise up to stomach and rib cage.  The clinic kept reassuring me that it was normal after so many eggs - enlarged ovaries etc and they push everything else around.  But the key thing they were looking for is breathlessness and unable to pass urine.  Other than that, much of what is going on appears to be normal, despite feeling anything but  

I think my pain and discomfort was increased as I had not been to the loo properly since before egg collection.  Clinic advised me to take a mild laxative yesterday (sorry if TMI) and having been up through the night with it taking effect, the pain has improved immensely and the swelling has reduced a lot.  I am feeling a lot more normal now and am hoping that I might be able to put on a pair of trousers and do them up!!

I realise you may not have the same issues as me, but hope this helps reassure you a little


----------



## Banns

Thanks everyone. I went to the clinic this morning and they told me I have mild ohss (I dread to think what severe is like if this is mild!). My ovaries are very swollen and squashed next to each other, she could see fluid near my liver but none high up even though this is where I am experiencing the most pain.  I am urinating frequently and it's pale in colour and (sorry for tmi) but after being constipated the first few days things are a lot looser! She checked my chest and said it was all clear. Seems like I am just unlucky in that whilst my ohss isn't too severe, the effect it's having on me personally is quite bad! I couldn't sleep last night and struggle to walk, will just have to rest more and drink as much fluid as physically possible in the hope the symptoms will ease soon. She also took a blood test so will hear the results of that either later today or tomorrow.

Think I feel worse as my hubby is away this weekend so no one to dote on me :-( honestly, they really do get off lightly in this whole process 
X


----------



## smudge52

Banns, im glad you know whats wrong now but feel totally sorry for you and hope that you get better soon sending you huge   and do as little as possible and drink loads and loads of water xx


----------



## Artypants

Glad you got yourself checked out and rest as much as poss until your hubby comes home to look after you xx


----------



## yogabunny

banns -  
i'm in the same situation as you. mild - moderate ohss after EC. like you i don;t feel sick or have concentrated urine, and was not breathless. the only comfortable place now is lying down, on thursday there was not a comfortable place and i was so thirsty it was incredible.
the clinic emergency line told me to go to a and e if it got worse so i did, and went to the a and e and then the gyne ward. who diagnosed OHSS which the clinic confirmed later, they kept me in overnight. they have been fantastic. i'm now home and they are monitoring size of ovaries and they are slightly smaller today so that is great my abdomen above has got so swollen today too. nurses said from thei rexperience, it is a very uncomfortable condition, and takes some time to go away. sometimes it can feel like it gets worse before it gets better. recommended fluids and proteins and rest. 

when they did a chest xray, all was clear, but they did see lots of trapped gas in the bowel! so i'm also on the peppermint tea, as i'm sure that's not helping. i'm tempted by the laxative idea!

i'm sure you'll sleep better when dh is back, i find it hard when mine has been at work late to relax to go to sleep. i have also got some codeine from the hospital  which i am going to take just before sleep tonight as that makes you nice and dopey. and have been listening to the relaxation cds in bed.

it's not fun is it hun, i hope you feel better very soon. xxx


----------

